# Simies die Fehlen



## Minastirit (4. März 2008)

Hallo Liebes Buffed Team

Bei Vielen Threads will ich einfach so ein Kopf -> Wand Smily posten .. nur gibts das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch viele andere wie die "uglys" Fehlen.

Und ja ich hab sufu benutzt und nen thread gefunden aber da war nur gelaber über das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 smily <--

Ist es in Planung neue hinzuzufügen oder nicht? (so schwer ist das ja ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Lurock (4. März 2008)

Was ist so schwer daran die Smilies von plzdiekthxbye in einen Text zu kopieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nen Kopf -> Tisch Smiley hab ich auch noch für dich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (4. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Und ja ich hab sufu benutzt und nen thread gefunden aber da war nur gelaber über das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann lies den gefundenen Thread nochmal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. März 2008)

hab 4 gefunden und war zu faul alle durchzulesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab nur gelsen das du deine auch reintun willst aber irgendwie ned kannst/darfst




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (5. März 2008)

Es geht nicht, weil die Smileys beim nächsten ForenUpdate wieder aus dem Template draussen wären.

Faulheit ist keine Ausrede!


----------



## ZAM (5. März 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Es geht nicht, weil die Smileys beim nächsten ForenUpdate wieder aus dem Template draussen wären.
> 
> Faulheit ist keine Ausrede!



Das stimmt nicht. *g* Smilie-Definitionen werden in der Datenbank hinterlegt und sind somit Software-Kompatibel beim Upgrade. Aber da Smilies momentan nicht grad Priorisiert sind, wird es zu einer Erweiterung kein Brainstorming/Meeting in der nächsten Zeit geben. ;-) Wenn das unsere Hauptsorge wäre - hachja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (5. März 2008)

Es geht schon, aber ich möchte die Smilies in dem Stil halten, wie sie im Moment sind. Wenn hier also jemand das dringende Bedürfnis verspürt, einen  oder gar mehrere neue Smilies im Forum zu benötigen, so möge er mir diese hier Posten. Aber bitte vom Stil her passend zu den bestehenden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (5. März 2008)

Also mindestens die:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und natürlich meine Eigenkreationen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*g*


----------



## Carcharoth (5. März 2008)

[x] dafür


----------



## Heswald (6. März 2008)

Also irgendwie fehlen noch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2008)

Heswald schrieb:


> Also irgendwie fehlen noch:



Zu sehr "langweiliger Standard" *g*


----------



## Noxiel (6. März 2008)

Ich stimmt für diesen kleinen Bastard. 

This is blasphemy!
This is madness!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NO!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (8. März 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Purga (13. März 2008)

Hey Buffed-Community.

Also ich habs schonmal irgendwann angesprochen, aber die Zwinkersmilies stören mich ungemein.
Die sehen nicht aus wie zwinkernde... viel eher wie Augenbraue hochziehende krittisch dreinblickende...

Ich weis, ich weis, ihr wahrscheinlich denkt ich bin bekloppt weil ich darum nen Fred erstelle... aber ich hab nicht Lust jedes mal nen anständigen zu verlinken!

Es wäre toll wenn ihr den einfach mit nem anderen ersetzen oder mehr Auswahl zu verfügung stellen könntet.

MfG Purka.

p.s. dieses Anliegen ist ernst gemeint!

K ... der war überflüssig, neue Smilies gehen beim Update vom Template verloren ... rofl das ich nicht selbst dran denke ~.~


----------



## Lurock (13. März 2008)

Nicht nur das du daran nicht gedacht hast!
Man hätte ja auch mal due SuFu nutzen
können, ich bin nämlich gaaanz sicher,
dass es schon mehrere Freds mit selbem
Inhalt hier gibt!

Edit: Da hat jmd unsere Posts in ein anderes Thema geschoben....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (3. Oktober 2011)

Der hier stammt aus einem Eltern-Forum (Still-Smiley) und ich finde der fehlt hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (14. Oktober 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Der hier stammt aus einem Eltern-Forum (Still-Smiley) und ich finde der fehlt hier:



Nein ... *g* No Nipples!


----------



## Arosk (14. Oktober 2011)

Das ist ganz klar ein Finger mit Pickel vorne dran!


----------

